# Alarma de bajo consumo para automovil.



## pepechip (Mar 6, 2008)

hola.
Me han solicitado un esquema simple para una alarma, asi que he recurrido de uno que realice en mi epoca de estudiante. Como principal caracteristica cabe destacar su bajo consumo en reposo, no llega a 4 microamperios. 
Os dejo el enlace del circuito:
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarma40106.htm
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola
En el esquema de ese circuito he colocado un condensador de 10K.
En españa cuando nos referimos a un condensador y especificamos el termino "K" sabemos que se trata de "nanofaradios".

¿en el resto de los paises de habla hispana no se emplea la misma terminologia?

saludos


----------



## chacarock (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola muy linda, sera fasil conseguir el integrado ?


saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 17, 2009)

hace ya algunos años que no compro ese integrado, pero yo lo adquiri sin ningun problema.


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola gente, perdon por revivir este post, que hace años quedo perdido , estaba en duda en abrir un nuevo tema o seguir aqui, bueno como el autor de este circuito compartio el mismo en este enlace lo continuo..

Bueno al grano, estoy armando una alarma para vehiculo y bueno opte por esta por su sencillez y por que esta bien documentada. la cuestion es que queria preguntarles como implemementar en este circuito el que comunmente lo llaman aviso visual(dos o un destello de baliza) , cuando se activa y desactiva la alarma,  tambien un aviso sonoro, bueno este ultimo podria aprovechar la señal del destello para hacer sonar la bocina...como un "pip".
Habra que implementar algun circuito auxiliar para lograr este cometido?

Se sabe que en esta alarma nos da 20 seg,para que se active la misma y 15 seg para desactivarla. pero no me interesa modificar esos tiempos solo que me de una señal de activacion y desactivacion.

Al circuito original lo modifique en lo que respecta a su pcb, lo digitalize  ya que el mismo era antiguo y venia escaneado..le agregue una salida de 4,5v por que tengo una de esas chicharras de sonido bien agudo que venian con tres pilas pequeñas...que la voy a a acoplar a la alarma...










Desde ya agradezco su atencion...


----------



## chacarock (Jun 4, 2012)

hola, santiago, esta linda la pcb, podrias compartir el archivo en formato PCB?
por tu consulta yo tambien e estado pensando lo del "bip" supongo que un circuito auxiliar con algun 555 sera suficiente

saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola Chacarock voy a investigar como se puede hacer..implementando el 555 para el "bip" je, con respecto a la PCB aqui la subo por si la quieren modificar , tu que cambios vas a realizar???

Saludos

PD: en el diagrama no especifica los diodos ; podre utilizar los 1n4007?? ya que dispongo de varios, en la otra alarma GSM vi que recomendaban 1n4148 que son rapidos...esa era mi duda


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 7, 2012)

hola gente una consulta....quisiera acoplar a esta alarma un sensor de vibracion y buscando por el foro encontre unos cuantos esquemas para dicho fin...entre ellos encontre este con piezoelectrico






eliminando la parte del oscilador 555 y tomando la señal que va a la pata 2 del mismo, como podria acoplar este sensor a la alarma  para que dispare la misma? sabemos que esta al conectar las salidas a tierra se dispara...

andaba buscando un sensor de vibracion como el del video para colocar en el auto y que dispare la alarma propuesta mas arriba. aparte de tener los pulsadores en las puertas..


----------



## chacarock (Jun 7, 2012)

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola Chacarock voy a investigar como se puede hacer..implementando el 555 para el "bip" je, con respecto a la PCB aqui la subo por si la quieren modificar , tu que cambios vas a realizar???
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: en el diagrama no especifica los diodos ; podre utilizar los 1n4007?? ya que dispongo de varios, en la otra alarma GSM vi que recomendaban 1n4148 que son rapidos...esa era mi duda




mmmmm tene cuidado con los diodos, hasta donde yo se el in4007 es rectificador mientras que el otro el para señal o algo por el estilo,  el in4148 es el que uso en mis pedales deistorsion y puedo usar esos o diodos leds pero no los rectificadores nergitos,

por lo otro no queria hacerle ningun cambio, como lo diseñaste esta perfecto, queria el archivo para imprimir el pcb, 

saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

chacarock dijo:


> mmmmm tene cuidado con los diodos, hasta donde yo se el *i*n4007 es rectificador mientras que el otro el para señal o algo por el estilo,  el *i*n4148 es el que uso en mis pedales deistorsion y puedo usar esos o diodos leds pero no los rectificadores nergitos,



(es *1*NXXXX)

Exactamente, si recomiendan diodos rápidos, no puedes usar los 1N4007.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 7, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> (es *1*NXXXX)
> 
> Exactamente, si recomiendan diodos rápidos, no puedes usar los 1N4007.
> 
> Saludos



gracias DJ T3 y Chacarock, voy a utilizar los 1n4148...con respecto al sensor de mas arriba, alguien me podria hechar una mano sino es molestia?

estuve viendo y podria implementar este circuito, en ves de la señal mandada por el pulsador, mandar la que envia el operacional del amplificador del piezo...aunque mi idea era evitar el rele y utilizar un solo transistor

Ver el archivo adjunto 73849

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 8, 2012)

No te recomiendo un sensor de vibración, porque (como los sensores de rotura de cristal), cuando pasa un vehículo o moto cerca, y hace mucho ruido el motor (o el escape), activa la alarma.

Te recomiendo un sensor volumétrico (pero creo que tendrás que comprarlo, o fijate si conseguís acá en el foro).

Por otro lado, no entendí qué quieres hacer con el diagrama que pusiste...

Saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola gente ya termine la alarma, una consulta pasa que queria conectar directamente la salida del destellador de la alarma a las luces de giro , evitando el uso del raly, el Tip120 se banca hasta 5A....no son mas de 20W en total la potencia de las luces siendo de 5w cada lampara

otra cosa la conexion a las luces se realizaria con un diodo de proteccion? es decir como lo muestra la siguiente imagen que saque de otro foro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desde ya agradezco su atencion...pongo fotos de la alarma...


----------



## chacarock (Jun 29, 2012)

huuuuu que bueno , ya la probaste? le pudiste colocar la parte del "bip"

te felicito


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Los diodos tienen que ser de mas de 6A.

Si el TIP se lo banca, usalo (poné un disipador grande), pero sino, usá un relé.

Saludos.


----------

